# June New Product Rollout.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/product-and-services/equipment-and-tools-june-2017-new-product-rollout


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm a John Deere guy and have a 5 series tractor but seriously how many configurations of a tractor does a company need to make? They have the utility market so flooded with tractors a guy doesn't even know what to buy!


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how the new Massey 5700 series tractors stack up against the Deere 5R's. Both machines are configured with the same suite of performance features that on paper are nearly identical.

Initial price comparisons put the machines "neck and neck" as well.

New machine - new bugs. Which manufacturer has the fewest... Give 'em a year or so.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I've never got to run a newer Massey no dealers close. I run two of there big square balers and always wanted to try a tractor. Are they fairly nice well built? Just curiosity


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

There's a review of the new Massey posted here on HayTak by Vol. Creature comforts are impressive, engine, hydraulics, transmission options are also the "cat's jammies".

But... the MSRP'S are way up there -- clearly in the same class as the Deere 6R machines!

Which begs the question.... Why spend the same money on a 5000 frame-size when you could roll down the windrow in a more comfortable and capable 6000 series?

(I'd like to read the in-house memos from the marketing wiz's that advocated for a $125K price tag on a 5000 series tractor...)


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Which begs the question.... Why spend the same money on a 5000 frame-size when you could roll down the windrow in a more comfortable and capable 6000 series?
> (I'd like to read the in-house memos from the marketing wiz's that advocated for a $125K price tag on a 5000 series tractor...)


Probably cuz the larger frame tractors jumped up another $15,000. It's stupid really how much pricing has increased the last 10 years.


----------

